
SPA, PWA, Electron and Cordova with Quasar in Six Minutes - rstoenescu
https://medium.com/quasar-framework/the-quasar-method-e19daf9abb5f
======
Zenbit_UX
I've used this framework and it's incredibly well done and stable for a < v1.0
framework. The luxury of 1 codebase to export to multiple platforms + vuejs
won me over. I've since launched 2 production apps for work (a third on the
way) and a personal side project mobile app for Android/iOS. The documentation
is second only to that of Vue.js itself and the community on discord is very
helpful and newby friendly.

------
wwwcad
Excellent Framework

------
timneedham
That feeling you get that the frontend framework you just picked means you've
compromised on something?

You don't get that with Quasar.

What you do get is 3 beautiful days turning your Angular/React codebase into
the thing you always wanted it to be... along with even more love for Vue and
the feeling frontend dev is about to get served.

------
rluna
I recently created a cross platform mapping app with quasar v0.16.× , friends,
I must tell you this is one of those choices I never regretted

------
smashdev64
Quasar is the fire. Has tons of features to get you going cross-platform, nice
docs, constant updates. Definitely worth checking out.

------
kmarrec
Quasar is awesome !

------
bloo_df
Great Article!

